# conclusion to the 3205 PTO problem



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

This is the case of the PTO that started dropping out uncommanded. As time passed, it got to where it was doing this more and more frequently. Sometimes I could reset, sometimes not. 

The series 3000 tech manual doesn't have any info on the PTO. No indication of what components comprise the system, the function of system components, or physical location of system components. So, the tech manual isn't your friend on this kind of problem. Got a lot of help from various guys with 3205s or similar rigs, and did a lot of checking and troubleshooting. Finally, I was at a standstill, and still couldn't positively identify the culprit. So, I took it to a shop. 

Just got my tractor back from the shop. They found a cracked rubber PTO bellows boot. It was cracked where it mounts to the support bracket. My poor eyesight was why I didn't see this during visual inspections. 

Took three weeks to get one from Cub. They, their dealers, distributors, and main warehouse were out of stock on those widgets. 

I guess the lesson learned here is use a good, bright inspection light, and glasses and/or magnifiying glass to go over the system components. 

The old type bellows assembly (has the solenoid actuator valve piggybacked onto it) has been superceded now by p/n 759-3963, which is an improved and better protected bellows boot.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I’m glad you finally got it worked out - looking back at your original inquiry and thread I have to say you exercised a lot of patience (since July). Im sure if my machine was laid up like that and not working, I would be aggressively looking for a solution until it was fixed. I find when parts are ordered through the dealer, directly to cub the delivery is good. It all depends on how you want it shipped (overnight, 2 day, reg ups). Otherwise they have really good inventory.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=28262


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

One thing I learned is that when you order parts direct from Cub Cadet they don't have the option of overnite service. I asked them to ship via overnite, and they nope, we don't do that.

For what it's worth to anyone interested, here's the Eastern Cub parts distributor :

Dixie Parts / 1 800 753 4943.

This is one of the biggest cub dealers in the country:

Cub Cadet
1318 Hillcrest Dr
Sulfur Springs, TX 75482
1 903 885 5222

The delivered part price will be about the same, regardless of source.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

never had a problem with direct overnight parts delivery, still dont


----------

